# Reception



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

I also agree that the standard audio system leaves a lot to be desired. On a different note (pun intended) do others have an issue with the satellite reception cutting out more often with the 2nd gen antenna as opposed to the older mast style like I had on my 2011 Cruze.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I have had no issues with my Sirius radio cutting out anymore than my 14. I only had Sirius on my 14 for 3 months, and my 17 now for 18 months. So more experience with gen 2


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I honestly can't remember ever losing signal on my Gen 2 when I wasn't in a tunnel.

The mast part is only for FM reception; a typical XM antenna looks like the base of the antenna.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Are you in a mountainous area. Does it cut out in the same locations?????

I lose it in my semi in the same areas. I know a stretch of 84 in Oregon where satellite is non existent. Runs right up along a hill side. Blocking the signal. 

Satellite works good in the flatlands but can be sporadic in the rocky mountains. 

I don't have it activated on my cruze but i'm thinking of having an old setup installed on my motorcycle. Just gotta find a radio for the base or a new base with radio


----------



## rry3158652 (Jan 23, 2018)

I am in Ma/NH, my 11 Cruze XM liked to cut out on on/off ramps where tall granite walls would obstruct the signal this made sense to me. My 18 seems to cut out more often at random times. I will continue to monitor for a pattern.
Thanks for all the input so quickly this forum is a blessing for all Cruze owners!


----------

